# Why is Rosemary extract in dog foods?



## Bishop (Mar 10, 2012)

and is it bad for them? Merrick has just changed all their packaging and now each and every food they make lists rosemary extract as the last ingredient! Is this bad for my dogs and time to change their food?


----------

